
Save money by automatically putting your non-critical apps to sleep on Heroku - sgasser
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/dynotower-start-stop
======
choroid
Is this made by Heroku? Is it a community app? What is this?

~~~
Sujan
Looks like one of the addons that can be used with Heroku accounts.

